# 2 bed 2 bath Timbers @ Christmas Mountan, SEpt



## brucecz (Aug 16, 2015)

WE  ACCEPT  PAYPAL       .Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 PM CST at 1-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the information below.  For a detailed rental agreement of a unit listed below  for your inspection and consideration, please contact us. 

lease note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party commercial vendor of other peoples reservations.    So you are dealing direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and hassles because of  miscommunications,  spending extra time, etc of trying to rent or buy  through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if the need arises.

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET.    WE ACCEPT PAYPAL.  

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage. 

Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and have gas fireplaces.

DISCOUNTED RENTAL FOR A LABOR DAY VACATION
Rented by CO on August 1, 2015/
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday September 4, 2015  to  Friday September 11 ,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  DISCOUNTED RENTAL FOR A LABOR DAY VACATION. $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.


DISCOUNTED RENTAL FOR A LABOR DAY VACATION
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015  to  Friday September 11 ,2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  DISCOUNTED RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

DISCOUNTED RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION.
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015  to Friday September 11, 2015  for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  DISCOUNTED RENTAL ONLY For 
  $349.. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET Friday September 11 2015  to Friday September 18, 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS. This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.   NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 19, 2015 to  Friday September 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $299  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  


Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.   NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 19, 2015 to  Friday September 26, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $299  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.   


Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS I
Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please 

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 26, 2015  to Saturday October 3,2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.


Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 26, 2015  to  Saturday October 3,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  


Brucecz


----------



## brucecz (Aug 22, 2015)

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET  This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo Sunday August 23 , 2015  to Thursday August 2 7, 2015  for 4 nights Discounted  only $199. each plus the resorts mandatory $88,. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in

LAST MINUTE. DISCOUNT Sunday August 23, 2015 to Saturday August 29 , 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent  discounted to only $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

LAST MINUTE. DISCOUNT Monday  August 24, 2015 to Monday  August 31 , 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent  discounted to only $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. WE accept PayPal and if you do not see the dates  you want email or call us to see if we have those we dates in or inventory or can reserve them.Sunday August 30, 2015  to  Sunday September 6 ,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in  RENTAL Was $49 9.9NOW DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $399..  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call or email us.

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY WEEK 2 bed 2 bath Timbers.  Sept 5-11 $319 plus resorts $88 housekeeping fee  

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY WEEK 2 bed 2 bath Timbers.  Sept 5-12 $349 plus resorts $88 housekeeping fee.

Friday September 11, 2015  to Friday September 18, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

Sunday September 13, 2015  to Friday September 18, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

.(2)Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $299.  each plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

(2) Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $349. each   plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Aug 22, 2015)

*LAST MINUTE DISCOUNTS $199 and up September vacations*

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNTS Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi.

NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Sunday August 23 , 2015 to Thursday August 2 7, 2015 for 4 nights Discounted only $199. each plus the resorts mandatory $88,. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in

For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call or email us.

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET  This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo Sunday August 23 , 2015  to Thursday August 2 7, 2015  for 4 nights Discounted  only  $199. each plus the resorts mandatory $88,. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in

LAST MINUTE. DISCOUNT Sunday August 23, 2015 to Saturday August 29 , 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent  discounted to only  $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

LAST MINUTE. DISCOUNT Monday  August 24, 2015 to Monday  August 31 , 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent  discounted to only  $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. WE accept PayPal and if you do not see the dates  you want email or call us to see if we have those we dates in or inventory or can reserve them.Sunday August 30, 2015  to  Sunday September 6 ,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in  RENTAL Was $49 9.9NOW DISCOUNTED TO ONLY  $399..  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call or email us.

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY WEEK 2 bed 2 bath Timbers.  Sept 5-11 $ 319 plus resorts $88 housekeeping fee  

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY WEEK 2 bed 2 bath Timbers.  Sept 5-12 $349 plus resorts $88 housekeeping fee.
 
Friday September 11, 2015  to Friday September 18, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

Sunday September 13, 2015  to Friday September 18, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

.(2)Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $299.  each plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

(2) Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL - 18DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $349. each   plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Sep 3, 2015)

We just lowered the price this morning on the last 2 Timbers we have for 
Labor Day. If interested make payment by PayPal.  Bruce F.Czajkowski

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS 
INTERNET.
  WE ACCEPT PAYPAL.  
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN ALL OF OUR OAK TIMBER CONDOS
WE accept PayPal and if you do not see the dates you want email or call us 
to see if we have those we dates in or inventory or can reserve them .

Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 
PM CST at 1-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the 
information below.

Please note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party 
commercial vendor of other peoples reservations.    So you are dealing 
direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and 
hassles because of  miscommunications,  spending extra time, etc of trying 
to rent or buy  through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if 
the need arises.

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 
square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and 
has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers 
screened in porch's square footage.   Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has 
a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our 
Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom 
having a standard sized whirlpool tub


 LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT.  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS 
INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015  to Friday September 11, 2015  for 6 FULL 
NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo . 
Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL  DISCOUNTED TO ONLY  $299.  plus the 
resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 
For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and 
consideration, please email us.


LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT.  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS 
INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015  to Saturday September 12, 2015  for 7 FULL 
NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo . 
Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL  DISCOUNTED TO ONLY  $299.  plus the 
resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 
For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and 
consideration, please email us.


Bruce cz


----------



## brucecz (Sep 5, 2015)

We just lowered the price this morning on the last 2 Timbers we have for 
Labor Day. If interested make payment by PayPal. Bruce F.Czajkowski

Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS 
INTERNET.
WE ACCEPT PAYPAL. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN ALL OF OUR OAK TIMBER CONDOS
WE accept PayPal and if you do not see the dates you want email or call us 
to see if we have those we dates in or inventory or can reserve them .

Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 
PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the 
information below.

Please note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party 
commercial vendor of other peoples reservations. So you are dealing 
direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and 
hassles because of miscommunications, spending extra time, etc of trying 
to rent or buy through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if 
the need arises.

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 
square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and 
has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers 
screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has 
a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our 
Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom 
having a standard sized whirlpool tub


LRENTED BY JASON B. on SEPTEMBER %, 2015
AST MINUTE DISCOUNT. RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS 
INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015 to Friday September 11, 2015 for 6 FULL 
NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . 
Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL DISCOUNTED TO ONLY  $299. plus the 
resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 
For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and 
consideration, please email us.


LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS 
INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015 to Saturday September 12, 2015 for 7 FULL 
NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . 
Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL DISCOUNTED TO ONLY  $249. plus the 
resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 
For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and 
consideration, please email us.


Bruce cz


----------



## brucecz (Sep 10, 2015)

*Lowered Sept rentals at the Timbers Christmas Mt.*

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT.  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015  to Saturday September 12, 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $149.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct.


Rented by Jason B. ON September 5, 2015.
LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT.  RENTAL FOR LABOR DAY VACATION,. Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 5, 2015  to Friday September 11 2015  for 6FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $199.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  


 LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. Friday September 11, 2015  to Friday September 18, 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS. This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $249.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 


 LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. Sunday September 13, 2015  to Saturday September 19, 2015  for 6 FULL NIGHTS. This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.   NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 19, 2015 to  Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $299  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.    

RENTED ON SEPT 4, 2015 BY CHRISTINE C.
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.   NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 19, 2015 to  Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $299  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.   

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERN
Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please go to our ad at http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/listings/31858/

Rented on Sept 9, 2015 by Lloyd V.
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 26, 2015  to Saturday October 3,2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in.  RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 


Rented on Sept 9, 2015 by Dean C.
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 26, 2015  to  Saturday October 3,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  



Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 
PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-75661-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the 
information below.

Please note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party 
commercial vendor of other peoples reservations. So you are dealing 
direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and 
hassles because of miscommunications, spending extra time, etc of trying 
to rent or buy through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if 
the need arises.

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 
square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and 
has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers 
screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has 
a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our 
Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom 
having a standard sized whirlpool tub


----------



## brucecz (Sep 12, 2015)

LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. Friday September 11, 2015 to Friday September 18, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS. This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in. RENTAL ONLY $199. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE DISCOUNT. Sunday September 13, 2015 to Saturday September 19, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS. This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in. RENTAL ONLY $199. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 19, 2015 to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

RENTED ON SEPT 4, 2015 BY CHRISTINE C.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 19, 2015 to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERN
Saturday September 19, 2015 to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in. RENTAL ONLY $299. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please go to our ad at http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/listings/31858/

Rented on Sept 9, 2015 by Lloyd V.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 26, 2015 to Saturday October 3,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in. RENTAL ONLY $349. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Rented on Sept 9, 2015 by Dean C.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday September 26, 2015 to Saturday October 3,2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $349. plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 
PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-75661-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the 
information below.

Please note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party 
commercial vendor of other peoples reservations. So you are dealing 
direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and 
hassles because of miscommunications, spending extra time, etc of trying 
to rent or buy through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if 
the need arises.

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 
square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and 
has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers 
screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has 
a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our 
Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom 
having a standard sized whirlpool tub


----------



## brucecz (Sep 19, 2015)

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERN
Saturday September 19, 2015  to Friday September 25, 2015 for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in.  RENTAL DISCOUNTTED TO ONLY $199.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage.   Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and have gas fireplaces.

Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and  our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has.


----------

